# Mozilla Firefox- Good or bad??



## frankiee

My bro downloaded Moxilla Firefox on my comp today without my permission.
Is this good or bad??


----------



## The_Other_One

You're bro's quite smart   Try it


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

this is probably good....
mozilla firefox is a better web browser than internet explorer...less popups etc...


----------



## Jakesteads

Thumbs up to your brother firefox changed my life


----------



## 4W4K3

If you configure it right it can be a very good browser. Straight "out of the box" though, it's just an alternative to me. You need to get a few extensions, mess around in the "about:config" page, and then you should notice less popups and faster webpage loading.

Tabbed browsing is one thing I adore.


----------



## duane534

Get AdBlock Plus, the updater that goes with it, FasterFox, the Download Bar, and Open in...


----------



## Rokwild

mozzila firefox is WAY better than IE. Plus you can download the sweet google pr tool bar for mozilla... mozilla has tabbing functions... way better... i never use internet explorer!


----------



## SFR

Dropkickmurphys said:
			
		

> this is probably good....
> mozilla firefox is a better web browser than internet explorer...less popups etc...


 
I have not gotten a pop up in over a year.  All I use is the google toolbar popup blocker and it has only blocked 157 in about 5 months...



			
				Rokwild said:
			
		

> mozzila firefox is WAY better than IE. Plus you can download the sweet google pr tool bar for mozilla... mozilla has tabbing functions... way better... i never use internet explorer!


 
IE has a google toolbar with page ranks and IE 7 copied the tabbing function.. 

I have an outdated Norton Anti-virus software and Spybot-SD Resident and I my computer runs just fine.

(Off topic) I do, however, use Modzilla thunderbird, it's filter is much better than Outlook Express.


----------



## duane534

SFR said:
			
		

> I have not gotten a pop up in over a year.  All I use is the google toolbar popup blocker and it has only blocked 157 in about 5 months...
> 
> 
> 
> IE has a google toolbar with page ranks and IE 7 copied the tabbing function..
> 
> I have an outdated Norton Anti-virus software and Spybot-SD Resident and I my computer runs just fine.
> 
> (Off topic) I do, however, use Modzilla thunderbird, it's filter is much better than Outlook Express.



Google Toolbar + IE wastes screen space. I'll admit I do like the tab UI in IE 7, but it goes bad when you have too many tabs. If IE 7 final security is anything like anything previous, the "security" can be passed by any script kiddie with Google access.


----------



## OvenMaster

All you gotta do to block popups is go to Tools -> Options -> Content -> check the box "block popup windows", and set any sites like this one for exceptions. Piece o' cake.
Tom


----------



## 4W4K3

I like AdBlock extension for Firefox because it blocks annoying ads. This site has those Google ads thrown in everywhere, and alot of other forums I go to have lots of sponsor ads. Don't see any of them. If there are a few that get through, or just images I don't want to see, Right-Click > AdBlock and they are gone!


----------



## Dubai_Legend

i wish i had a brother like yours


----------



## UltraDude

haha. Its not open for debate! Firefox pawns IE


----------



## SFR

UltraDude said:
			
		

> haha. Its not open for debate! Firefox pawns IE


 
actually, it is.


----------



## helmie

IE7 is pretty much IE6 with firefox stuck on top, so it should be intresting to see what its like. Anyone know where to get IE7 Beta?


----------



## maroon1

i have to disagree with u helmie, IE7  is not like IE6

try it http://www.microsoft.com/windows/IE/ie7/ie7betaredirect.mspx


----------



## maroon1

Dropkickmurphys said:
			
		

> this is probably good....
> mozilla firefox is a better web browser than internet explorer...less popups etc...


 

what do u mean by less popups?? are u saying that FF is better because it has popup blocker. PLEASE don't be stupid, IE6 on xp sp2 has popup blocker and also opera and netscape browser have popup blocker.


----------



## maroon1

IE7 beta 2 features

New Interface
Say goodbye to bulky toolbars. Internet Explorer 7 has a new interface that shows more of each webpage you visit. The streamlined toolbar makes it easier to add websites to your Favorites, search the web, clear your history, and access the other tasks and tools you use most. 

Optimized Design
The new design, including consolidated menu items, smaller icons, and an overall decrease in toolbar height, optimizes the space on your screen so you see more of the websites you're visiting. 

Favorites Center
The new Favorites Center makes it even easier to manage your favorite websites, your browsing history, and your RSS feeds with just a few clicks. 

Tabbed Browsing
Whether you're searching the web, comparing prices, or just staying on top of your favorite topic, Internet Explorer 7 lets you view many different websites at one time — all within one organized window. 

How to Use Tabbed Browsing
Launch Internet Explorer 7 and your home page opens in the first tab. To view other sites at the same time, just click the new tab button in the toolbar and then type the address of the site you want to visit in the address bar. Your home page stays open in the first tab. 

Close Tabs
Closing tabs is as easy as opening them. Just click the close button that appears on the right side of the selected tab. 

Quick Tabs
When you have several tabs open, use Quick Tabs to find the site you want to view or to close sites you're no longer interested in viewing. 

Search
Internet Explorer 7 brings your favorite web search providers to you. With the built-in search box, you can search the web at any time without having to open a search provider page. You can display search results in a separate tab, and then open the results in other tabs to quickly compare sites and find the information you want. You can even customize your search by setting your favorite search provider as the default. 

The Power of Multiple Search Providers
You can choose which search provider you want to use as your default and then compare its results with those of other search providers by choosing another search provider from the list. You can also add search providers by selecting "Get Search Provider" from the dropdown list. 

RSS Feeds
Don't waste time checking many different sites and blogs for updates. Just select the sites or topics you care about and Internet Explorer 7 delivers all the new headlines and updates to your Favorites Center. 

Security
Internet Explorer 7 helps keep your information safe by alerting you to potential phishing sites — sites that look legitimate but actually are designed to capture your personal information. It's also easier to see which sites provide secure data exchange, so you can shop and bank online with confidence. 

Security
At a glance you'll see whether the site you're visiting has a valid secure sockets layer ( SSL) certificate or if there are irregularities in the certificate information. Phishing Filter™ warns you of suspicious sites that might attempt to collect your personal information.

Peace of Mind
And while you browse the web, Internet Explorer 7 automatically monitors your computer to protect you from unwanted and malicious programs that can be installed on your system as a result of surfing the web.


----------



## Dubai_Legend

it's gonna be full of bugs as usual


----------



## JustCallMeBob

Dubai_Legend said:
			
		

> it's gonna be full of bugs as usua l



Of course, all software is full of bugs, thats because its coded by humans.


----------



## duane534

The IE6/7 popup blocker doesn't work. I've found one site that gets one popup through Firefox, and I suspect it's through a plugin.


----------



## SFR

wait a second.. IE is not the only web browser to have bugs...  Opera had a ton of them when I used it (late 90's) and firefox certainly has its fair share of bugs...


----------



## duane534

SFR said:
			
		

> wait a second.. IE is not the only web browser to have bugs...  Opera had a ton of them when I used it (late 90's) and firefox certainly has its fair share of bugs...



Look at Secunia. IE 6-current has 22, some highly critical. Firefox-current has 2, not critical. It's like comparing your Toyota with an engine tick to a Land Rover with an engine falling out... literally.


----------



## SFR

*interesting...*



			
				from secunia.com said:
			
		

> Please Note. The statistics below should not be used for a direct comparison of how secure two different products are. This is partly due to the fact that a Secunia advisory often cover multiple vulnerabilities. Also certain operating systems bundle a very large number of software packages and are therefore affected by many vulnerabilities that would be counted as a vulnerability in stand alone products for other operating systems / platforms. Other factors such as vendor response times and ability to properly fix vulnerabilities is also important.


----------



## Veurruckte

In my opinion Microsoft seems to be doing better every day. Internet Explorer really isn't as bad as everyone makes it out to be, it's just the most used and thus the most attacked. Firefox has less vulnerabilities, has tabbed browsing (We're talking about IE 6 aren't we?), and is much, much more customizable. 

My preference list would go something like this:
1. Opera
2. Firefox
3. Links (<3 the speed)


----------



## Altanore

Firefox is great... never had a problem with viruses/spyware/adware ever since.    IE would download that crap even if I had my security settings to the highest level... sometimes it would set them to low by its self.  Hated IE ever since.


----------



## 4W4K3

Veurruckte said:
			
		

> 3. Links (<3 the speed)



Never heard of this browser. Info?


----------



## illegalStuff

FireFox kinda has a memory leak, so you should try K-Meleon


----------



## 4W4K3

illegalStuff said:
			
		

> FireFox kinda has a memory leak, so you should try K-Meleon



v1.5 or later doesn't seem to have memory leak problems. 1.0.7 and later though can be a pain. surprisingly it takes 2-3 pages/tabs open to use as much memory as IE6 on this computer. but it'll be different for everyone.

i use IE as my backdrop browser. if a page wont open i check it in IE, or if something won't work right i might be able to get it to work in IE. I still use it to windows update as well.


----------



## Veurruckte

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> Never heard of this browser. Info?


http://links.sourceforge.net/

It's useful when you're on a slow connection, slow computer, or a combination of both  .


----------



## its_me123

Firefox is great.

If this is a stupid question sorry but is there a way to open pdf files ? i always used to have to use internet explorer when viewing pdf's and it was annoying. ?


----------



## sidthereal

ive managed to open pdf files just fine using FF


----------



## DCIScouts

The only issue that I've come across with Firefox is the memory leak problem that was mentioned before.  But, this only surfaces if the browser program is open for more than 10 or 12 hours...  So just shut it down once in awhile.   Oh, but if it gets to that point, you have to CTRL+ALT+DELETE and shut down the firefox process because it also hangs (at least it does on my computer...).


----------

